# Radon Slide 160 Carbon Rahmenbruch



## Frank_Bee (21. Mai 2014)

UPDATE 26.5.2014:
Der Erstatz für die gebrochene Kettenstrebe war wirklich unglaublich schnell da.
Mein Händler in Stuttgart hat sie auch sofort eingebaut - konnte das Rad heute abholen.
An der Stelle nochmal ein großes Lob an Radon und FlowRide.

Hallo Radon,

erst mal vorweg - ich bin ja ziemlich begeistert von Radon.
Fahre erst seit kurzem Enduro. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir das Radon Slide 160 Carbon gekauft.
Bin zwar noch keine 10 mal damit gefahren, aber total begeistert!
Was in den Tests über das Bike geschrieben wird, stimmt: das Ding rockt ohne Ende 

Deswegen renn ich na klar auch überall rum und schwärme von Radon.
So zum Beispiel auch letztes Wochenende auf dem Bikefestival in Freiburg. Ne Freundin von mir hat sich dann auch gleich letzte Woche ein Radon bestellt...

Nun ist leider mein Rahmen aus unerfindlichlichen Gründen letztes WE gebrochen. Wie sowas passieren kann, bei nem nagelneuen Rad, ist na klar erst mal verwunderlich.
Aber was solls, das lässt sich ja alles klären. Sturz hatte ich keinen bisher, was man dem Rad (und den Fotos, ich nach dem Bruch gemacht habe) auch ansieht - da ist kaum ein Kratzer zu sehen.

Ich bin deshalb davon ausgegangen, dass mein Händler in Stuttgart zusammen mit Radon hier ein schnelle, für alle zufriedenstellende Lösung findet.
Mir ist vorallen wichtig, dass ich schnell wieder Biken kann. Hab nämlich nur das eine Bike und draussen knallt die Sonne nur so runter....

UPDATE: Radon hat sich umgehend nach dem Post hier bei mir gemeldet und mir zugesagt, dass sie mir eine neue Kettenstrebe schicken. Die ist vermutlich schon auf dem Weg nach Stuttgart...
Leider scheint es nicht so zu laufen, wie ich es erwartet hatte.
Mein Händler teilt mit heute mit, dass Radon zwar die Fotos erhalten hat, jedoch sehr "zurückhaltend" reagiert hat (positiv ausgedrückt ;-)).
Bis Montag kann es wohl dauern (also fast eine ganze Woche), bis überhaupt mal die Fotos angeschaut sind und ich eine erste Rückmeldung bekomme!
Ob das Rad eingeschickt werden muß oder zumindest der bebrochene Teil der Rahmens, konnte man meinem Händler auch nicht sagen.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht, so abgespeist zu werden...
Wie lange wird die ganze Sache dauern? Mehrere Wochen womöglich?
Bekomme ich zumindest ein Ersatzrad, um die Zeit zu überbrücken?

Über ein Statement von Euch (Radon) würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## fub (21. Mai 2014)

Wo ist der Rahmen denn gebrochen und bei welcher Aktion? Kannst die Bilder ja mal einstellen. Dass es in der Hauptsaison ein paar Tage dauern kann bis etwas passiert ist vollkommen normal. Klar ist das super ärgerlich aber das ist leider so. 
Hoffe, dass dir schnell geholfen werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Mai 2014)

@Frank_Bee:
Wir haben die Info über den Rahmenschaden vom ServicePartner erst gestern bekommen, daher konnte sie auch heute morgen erst bearbeitet werden. Zunächst bedauern wir den Schaden und werden die Bilder heute begutachten, dann bekommst du flott ein Feedback. Unsere Reklamationsabteilung wird sich bei dir melden.

RADON Team


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. Mai 2014)

Frank_Bee schrieb:


> Hallo Radon,
> 
> erst mal vorweg - ich bin ja ziemlich begeistert von Radon.
> Fahre erst seit kurzem Enduro. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir das Radon Slide 160 Carbon gekauft.
> ...



Hallo
erstmal tut uns es natürlich leid, dass du Probleme hast.
Diese zu lösen ist am effektivsten, indem du dich bei uns meldest und wir eine Lösung anstreben. Dazu müssen wir die Bilder begutachten, welcher Schaden, wodurch bedingt vorliegt und den Rahmen ggfs. austauschen. Hier irgendwelche Prognosen aufzustellen bringt gar nichts. Bitte gib uns deine Daten und wir melden uns umgehend.


----------



## Frank_Bee (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für Dein schnelles Feedback.
Ich werde Dir meine Daten umgehend zukommen lassen.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## dermute (21. Mai 2014)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wo dein Rahmen gebrochen ist. Kannst du das bitte näher beschreiben?

Das Absprachen zwischen Service Partner und Radon nicht ganz funktionieren kann ich bestätigen. Nachdem mein Service Partner die Rücksendung telefonisch veranlassen wollte, hat es auch 4 Werktage und einen Anruf von mir gedauert bis sich Radon bezüglich eines Abholtermins gemeldet hat.
Da ich aber auch nicht mehr sonderlich überzeugt vom Partner bin, kann und möchte ich hier nicht die Schuld unfair auf Radon ablassen. Vielleicht hat da auch der Partner was vertrieft, das weis ich nicht genau.


----------



## Frank_Bee (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Dermute,

der Rahmen ist an dem Teil gebrochen, das unterhalb der Kette verläuft und mit dem hinteren Dämpfer verbunden ist. Bruch auf beiden Seiten vom Rad.
Mehr will ich dazu hier nicht schreiben, solange ich in Klärung mit Radon bin.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die mir umgehend Ersatz besorgen - darum geht es mir eigentlich. Ich will nächste Woche wieder Biken.
Auf einen Rechtsstreit hab ich null Bock, Radon wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Bin mir sicher, dass die dann auch hier im Forum erklären, was da los war mit dem Rahmen.
Ab dafür müssen die sicher Marerialuntersuchungen anstossen und und und, gib denen also mal Zeit.

Gruß
Frank

P.S.: Mein Partner in Stuttgart ist spitze, den kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen: http://flowride.de/bikes/


----------



## Aalex (21. Mai 2014)

kannst du mal beschreiben was du mit dem Rad so fährst? 

würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Frank_Bee (21. Mai 2014)

Update:

Radon hat sich gerade bei mir gemeldet und sehr cool reagiert. Hat mich sehr gefreut.
Die schicken mir umgehend eine neue Kettenstrebe. Die gebrochene geht dann zur Untersuchung zurück an Radon.

@Aalex Ich fahre mit dem Rad Enduro. Da sind Waldwege dabei, aber na klar auch Trails unterschiedlicher Natur.


----------



## dermute (21. Mai 2014)

Na gratuliere! 

Da hoff ich mal das meine Bearbeitung bei Radon auch so schnell voran geht wie bei dir und das man auch ohne öffentliche Anschuldigung und drohen mit Anwalt noch was erreichen kann


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Na gratuliere!
> 
> Da hoff ich mal das meine Bearbeitung bei Radon auch so schnell voran geht wie bei dir und das man auch ohne öffentliche Anschuldigung und drohen mit Anwalt noch was erreichen kann



Klar, wir sind dran. Schick mir mal eine PM wenn sich was getan hat.
Mit dem letzten Teil des Satzes geht bei uns gar nichts, da werden wir sooooo müüüüdee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (21. Mai 2014)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das war keine Kritik an euch sondern an dem gefühlt sehr hohen Aufkommen an Beschwerden hier im Forum. 
Kummer im Kummerkasten o.ä. mitteilen ist doch in Ordnung, aber manche übertreiben es gleich weil nach 1 Tag noch keine finale Antwort kam...

Sent from my Samsung Ativ S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich fine es nicht gut, dass hier direkt ein Thema eröffnet wird. Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn mal was kaputt geht, kenne das selber (Allerdings nicht von Radon  ). 
Die Gründe für den Defekt sind ja nicht bekannt und es kann beim besten Willen alles sein, von Produktionsfehler über Montagefehler bis was weiß ich was.
Mit diesem Thema hier werden nur Interessenten abgeschreckt und Besitzer verängstigt. Klar kann es auch ein Konstruktionsfehler sein und darüber sollte man dann schon informiert werden... Aber wie schon gesagt steht alles noch in den Sternen..
Denke so was sollte IMMER erst per Mail, PN besprochen werden..


----------



## cemetery (21. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich fine es nicht gut, dass hier direkt ein Thema eröffnet wird.



Da hast du sicher nicht unrecht. Man kann den Frust des Threaderstellers aber gut nachvollziehen und dafür hat er es trotzdem noch sehr sachlich geschildert und nicht, wie viele andere, gleich alles negativ geredet. Da Radon hier ja, unter anderem durch Chris und Bodo, sehr gut vertreten ist kann man hier ja auch zeigen dass man den Kunden bei solchen Problemen, die immer passieren können, nicht im Regen stehen lässt. Man kann der Sache also auch was positives abgewinnen.


----------



## Aalex (21. Mai 2014)

kann trotzdem ein doofes licht auf das produkt werfen

"aus unerfindlichen Gründen" ist jetzt halt erstmal so dahingestellt. Was mit dem Rad angestellt wurde wird hier keiner erfahren. Der potenzielle Kunde liest nur "Rahmenbruch".

das ist etwas einseitig.

Ein beidseitiger Riss der Kettenstreben ist jedenfalls sehr ungewöhnlich. Sei es nun Überbelastung, eine verpatzte Landung oder doch ein Materialfehler. Das interessiert die meisten gar nicht. Im Biergarten heißt es dann "ja vom Slide hab ich gelesen, dass die reißen"

da kann der TE jetzt nicht viel für. so sind die leute eben drauf.


----------



## greg12 (22. Mai 2014)

und warum sollte man es nicht kundtun, dass die kettenstreben gerissen sind? das problem gabs ja bei den ersten alu slides auch mehrfach. und wem hats geschadet? glaub niemand. radon verkauft mehr bikes als je zuvor. hat mehr kunden als je zuvor, von daher waren die damaligen meldungen auch nicht geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## Teddy112 (22. Mai 2014)

Servus,
ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sogar geschäftsfördernd!
Bin auch dabei mir ein neues Enduro zu zulegen.
Hier liebäugle ich mit dem Slide Carbon.
Natürlich hat man aber auch immer im Hinterkopf "hält das, was ist wen doch was bricht, usw.“
Mit der Offenheit die hier seitens Radon an den Tag gelegt wird, wurden bei mir die letzten Zweifel ausgeräumt.
Egal für welche Marke man sich letztendlich entscheidet, es wird immer wieder vorkommen dass ein Rahmen bricht, Kettenstreben nicht halten und dies und das nicht funzt……
Viel Wichter finde ich es, wie durch den Hersteller/Händler dann mit solchen Sachen umgegangen wird.
Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (22. Mai 2014)

Stimmt schon auch.. 
Richtig interessant wäre, wie das ganze gebrochen ist bzw. bei welcher Aktion.


----------



## Frank_Bee (22. Mai 2014)

@Teddy112
So seh ich das auch. Ich bin nach wie vor vom Slide Carbon überzeugt!
Und Radon hat sehr vorbildlich auf den Vorfall reagiert. Deshalb werden die Leute, die hier mitlesen, auch sicher keinen Unsinn im Biergarten verbreiten.

@Dusius
Wie das gebrochen ist, kann man momentan nicht sagen. Dazu wird die Kettenstrebe umgehend an Radon geschickt und untersucht. Solange mußt Du Dich gedulden.
Bemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt, hatte ich wärend der Abfahrt auf einem Trail im Schwarzwald (bei Freiburg).
Sturz hatte ich keinen.
Ob da jetzt ein Stein dagegen geflogen ist, oder sonst was, wäre reine Spekulation. Wir hatten direkt im Trail das Bike untersucht und die Hautbruchstelle (auf der Seite der Kette) nicht mal entdeckt, weil der Neoprenschutz über der Strebe keine Beschädigung aufwieß.
Auf der anderen Seite der Kettenstrebe war jedoch ein Riß zu erkennen.

Radon hat wie gesagt die Bilder von und bald auch die Kettenstrebe selbst.
Dir werden sicher zu gegebener Zeit hier nochmal was posten.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## cemetery (22. Mai 2014)

Ich find das auch Klasse dass du auch den ersten Beitrag editiert hast so dass auch die ganze Lesefaulen up to date sind


----------



## JC1300 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Radon Slide 160. meine bedenken bisher sind nur eben der Carbonrahmen. Ansonsten finde ich das Rad top. Gibt es das auch noch in Alu?

Ich weiss, dass Carbon Rahmen im kommen sind, aber wie stellen sich die Händler das im Alltag vor? Muss ich jedes Mal wenn ich gestürtzt bin den Rahmen zum Röntgen geben lassen (500€ - wobei das keine Garantie gibt, dass kein Riss entstanden ist) oder halt auf gut Glück weiterfahren? Carbon nimmt ja keine Verformung an und bricht abrupt im Vergleich zum Alurahmen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Mai 2014)

2015 kommt ne alu version. Ansonsten beim angebot des slide 150 10.0 zuschlagen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (23. Mai 2014)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für das Radon Slide 160. meine bedenken bisher sind nur eben der Carbonrahmen. Ansonsten finde ich das Rad top. Gibt es das auch noch in Alu?
> 
> Ich weiss, dass Carbon Rahmen im kommen sind, aber wie stellen sich die Händler das im Alltag vor? Muss ich jedes Mal wenn ich gestürtzt bin den Rahmen zum Röntgen geben lassen (500€ - wobei das keine Garantie gibt, dass kein Riss entstanden ist) oder halt auf gut Glück weiterfahren? Carbon nimmt ja keine Verformung an und bricht abrupt im Vergleich zum Alurahmen.


Ich hatte am Anfang auch so meine Bedenken und das Thema wurde hier auch schon gefühlte 1 Mio. mal angesprochen. 500€ für Röntgen  Da bekommst ja schon fast einen Ersatzrahmen. Eine ordentliche Thermografie sollte schon für deutlich unter 200€ zu bekommen sein. Stürze ohne äußere sichtbare Schäden müssten auch schon recht ordentlich sein dass da später wirklich was bricht. Fertigungsfehler kann man auch nie ausschließen, egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Eine verpfuschte Schweißnaht am Alurahmen kann auch unvermittelt brechen.


----------

